# Flaky, Dry Skin



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have a question about how to help Harl with his dry skin.
It's very dry where I am, and his skin has become increasingly dry and flaky too. He leaves skin flakes on my clothes, and the keratin on his feathers is much harder than it should be.

I've increased the number of showers he gets so that he now gets two mistings per day, and every second day he gets really soaked in the morning. This has definitely helped, but it's still not enough. Increasing the humidity in the room isn't an option, so I really need a way to soften his keratin and skin.

I've read that adding pure aloe (from the plant directly, not a bought solution) to his misting water can help, but I'm having trouble finding any. What else can I do to help him out?


----------



## Carrie~Anne (Apr 19, 2008)

Aloe Vera is a great option, but what most people use is Aloe Vera Juice (not the gel). You can find this in most health food stores. Try to find a brand that is over 95% pure Aloe. Usually a concentration of 1 part Aloe to 3 parts water is used for the misting.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I've seen a bird mist in pet stores that has aloe in it. I think that might work. It's probably cheaper the way Carrie-Anne suggests. That sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've been meaning to try aloe vera in the water too. I've grown a little aloe plant but it's tricky to get a useful amount of the juice/gunk out to put in water.  I'll look for the juice.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Rouille said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question about how to help Harl with his dry skin.
> It's very dry where I am, and his skin has become increasingly dry and flaky too. He leaves skin flakes on my clothes, and the keratin on his feathers is much harder than it should be.
> ...


Thats quite common in cockatiels, cockatoos and african greys as your bird is going through a molt and will be very dusty and have dry skin at this time and I was thinking of doing the aloe vera too cause I heard it helps!! Melissa & The Flock


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

He's a bit too young for a major moult, he's only 13 weeks. My local supermarket has a few aloe juice brands that are pure aloe and water. I'll check them out, thanks!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

I mixed some Aloe Juice with my water to mist Tiki and Torch this wk end. I think it helped settle the dust. My Torch is about the same age as your Harley...Torch was very dusty too, but seems a bit better. I don't know, but it may just be that they are so young... Tiki is dusty, but not that bad.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I bought some 99% aloe juice today after a bit of a search, and I've mixed it in with Harley's misting water. I'll use it on Quinn because he's a bit dry, too. Hopefully it will help Harl soften up a bit.


----------

